# Wallpaper dark on lockscreen (lollipop)



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

I have an xperia z2 running android lollipop. Amazing phones (best i ever had, that i finally settled) and lollipop is the best android OS ever too

my only gripe is that the wallpaper goes dark on the lockscreen. How do i make it so it is the original colour.
Here is what i mean:
Screenshot_2015-05-03-16-27-39 by DTonesXD, on Flickr
Screenshot_2015-05-03-16-29-00 by DTonesXD, on Flickr


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's just the design of the lock screen. There's no way around that.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

it's android, the most versatile mobile os. There has to be a way


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree, but this is just how it is. Even my Samsung phone is that way.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

Ah that's a shame. Thanks anyway


----------

